# A Little Help



## Fyredawg47 (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm in town (Minot) for a couple weeks. While visiting was thinking about trying to catch a few 'eyes for supper. Anyone without giving up your honey hole know of a place I can catch a few eaters. I have been looking at the fishing reports but can't break the code on the bay names, etc. Thanks. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fishing from shore or boat? How far are you willing to travel?


----------



## Fyredawg47 (Sep 29, 2005)

I am renting a boat and would probably travel to Devil's Lake, Audobon, and any points in between.
Thanks


----------

